# Venison Buckbaord Bacon ?



## bobdog46 (May 9, 2011)

I posted this on the bacon site but decided to put it on this one also.

I have used the Hi-Mountain Buckboard Bacon cure on boneless boston butts that have come out great. I was wondering if this would be goo using a venison roast. Has anybody out there tried this with wild game ?

Thanks


----------



## Dutch (May 9, 2011)

You can but unless you harvested a fairly young animal, that roast is going to be a bit on the tough side. I would use a roast from the hindquarter in place of using a shoulder roast.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 9, 2011)

bobdog46 said:


> I posted this on the bacon site but decided to put it on this one also.
> 
> I have used the Hi-Mountain Buckboard Bacon cure on boneless boston butts that have come out great. I was wondering if this would be goo using a venison roast. Has anybody out there tried this with wild game ?
> 
> Thanks


Bobdog,

When you cure Pork, it will usually end up being some kind of Bacon---Belly, Canadian, Buckboard, Jowl, etc, etc.

When you cure Venison, it will end up more like Dried Beef, instead of Bacon. It's just the nature of the beast.

It's great stuff, but it won't be much like Bacon. Now this is only my opinion, but I've been eating cured Venison for about 40 years. Venison is much closer to Beef than to Pork.

You can use a roast, but you would be better off using a hind quarter or the loins, because they are very lean.

You know what Deer fat is like!

Check this out----Smoked Venison Dried Beef:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/101317/smoked-venison-dried-beef

Bear


----------



## rbranstner (May 9, 2011)

I'm sure it would work but with wild game there isn't any marbling  in the meat so when you fry it up I would guess it would dry out very easily. It isn't going to turn out like pork where you have all of that wonderful fat and flavor in the meat. The venison will have the white tallow that you will want to cut out and then what you will end up with is a very lean piece of meat. Will it taste good probably but it isn't going to fry up like bacon. Personally I would make a dried beef style meat out of those roasts.


----------



## bobdog46 (May 9, 2011)

Am I right thinking that this will be similar to jerky when it is done but maybe more tender ?  I sure did like the flavor when i did this with pork -


----------



## Bearcarver (May 9, 2011)

bobdog46 said:


> Am I right thinking that this will be similar to jerky when it is done but maybe more tender ?  I sure did like the flavor when i did this with pork -




The very outside of each piece will be just like jerky, but sliced very thin, it will be very tender & tasty, just like Beef Dried Beef.

Bear


----------



## bobdog46 (May 9, 2011)

Always willing to try something new with my smoker !!  Will start curing tonight with Hi-Mountain Buckboard Bacon Cure. Will post pics in 10 or 11 days when I am finished.


----------

